

4 questions to help me understand how people contribute to open source - tkellogg
http://www.zoomerang.com/Survey/WEB22FJY9L3RZ3

======
tkellogg
I promise I'll publicize the results. I just need to get an objective
measurement of what's real versus what everyone thinks is real.

